# Buzzbaits= bass



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I got out to a public pond this evening and the bass where on. I caught a total of 15 in about 2 hours of fishing. First night this spring I tried a buzz bait. 8 fish came on the buzz bait and the rest came on a spinnerbait. The moss is really starting to grow also. The bluegills were real active hitting bugs. Mosquitos were bad. Most of the bass were between 12-15" and the biggest 20.5". Good night of fishing.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice fish. I was out today and my largest was about 2.5#. Any of them spawners or are they done?


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

The bigger the buzzbait the better and all colors are great for big fish as long as they're black.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

no spawners. I was at this same pond a couple of weeks ago and they were on beds then. I saw no bass on beds yesterday


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

foxbites said:


> no spawners. I was at this same pond a couple of weeks ago and they were on beds then. I saw no bass on beds yesterday


I fished 2 ponds and saw several beds but no fish on beds either. No protecting the beds either, so I think that warm snap sped them up some. Last year the last of March they were pigging out before the spawn and this year it was farther into April. Tougher winter this past year for sure compared to 2012 and grass in the ponds is getting thick now. Topwater for sure is in. I picked up some fish on some Chatter baits I made
in Chart/white speckle and various colored lizards.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice catch *foxbites*.

Tried a few buzzer's at Lake Logan just yesterday with not much luck. One was chart./ white skirt with a red painted head, another was brown/orange skirt with black/red head, another was all black skirt with black head and red eyes. 

Managed to pick up a couple 12-14" and a 16" saugeye on black headed jig with brown/orange skirt tipped with a chart. twister tail. 

Did see a few smaller bass looking to be about 10-14" in the shallows right up on the bank and saw a few nice fish break water that were off in the distance but thinking they were carp.

Water temp. closer to the dam was about 68 while the temp at the West in in the shallows was 73deg. Looking forward to the next couple weeks with the warm weather.


----------



## pocar (May 27, 2013)

nice fish.


----------

